# LittleDell



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

[attachment=9:2frp018n]Little Dell 001.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n][attachment=8:2frp018n]Little Dell 002.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n]Well that cats out of the bag now! The other post about Little Dell was a joke, the guys I fish with wanted a secret spot like everyone else  If you're from the Salt Lake area you know about this pristine body of water right in our back yard-what a great quick escape from the valley. If you're not familiar with Little Dell its up Parleys canyon get off @ Mt. Dell exit go north and you cant miss it. The guys I fish with wouldnt keep any info from anyone ask and we will tell :mrgreen: Well about fishing this morning it was Firemanroot and I on the water @ 0830 and off @ 1200. Fished the north end with black wooley buggers, cobblie jigs, and 50/50 kastmasters blue and silver. We were able to find fish trolling, jiggin in 25', and casting to the shore. Root caught 5 fish and I landed 10 with the 2 of us missing 15 or 20. All cuts with one fish having cut markings but was white. I fumbled with the fish and the camera losing the fish before I was able to get a picture-sucks I had never seen a fish like this before :x Another great day @ Little Dell.[attachment=7:2frp018n]Little Dell 003.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n][attachment=6:2frp018n]Little Dell 004.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n][attachment=5:2frp018n]Little Dell 005.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n][attachment=4:2frp018n]Little Dell 006.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n][attachment=3:2frp018n]Little Dell 007.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n][attachment=2:2frp018n]Little Dell 009.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n][attachment=1:2frp018n]Little Dell 012.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n][attachment=0:2frp018n]Little Dell 013.JPG[/attachment:2frp018n]


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Like Douche Bag said LittleDell*

Glad you guy's made it out without me. Sucks I had to work. Good job on finding them again  
Root, how come you kind of look like Bob the Builder in your pics???   
And what's up with the fish that looks like he narrowly escaped the jaws of a shark, well all but his fins :shock: 
That's awesome you had another great day at our secret spot....I'm off all week, anyone else want to go?

P.S. (cryptic message)- Puddles the whistle pigs are multiplying, I repeat the whistle pigs are multiplying


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Like Douche Bag said LittleDell*

Another fine job !!!

Douche, Root, Poo and Pud !!! Nice fish !!


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Like Douche Bag said LittleDell*



.45 said:


> Another fine job !!!
> 
> Douche, Root, Poo and Pud !!! Nice fish !!


Douche isn't in the group he is the A$$ bag named Mityrojo from yesterdays post.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Like Douche Bag said LittleDell*



Puddles said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Another fine job !!!
> ...


Yes...I know that... *\-\* *\-\*

But, without his 'help' we may not have gotten this fine report from you guy's to-day ! :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Like Douche Bag said LittleDell*

Good job! Those are pretty cutts.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Like Douche Bag said LittleDell*



Poo Pie said:


> P.S. (cryptic message)- Puddles the whistle pigs are multiplying, I repeat the whistle pigs are multiplying


It took me a min. to decipher this message but I understand. 
Reply-I will try and get an accurate count on the little pigs that can :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Like Douche Bag said LittleDell*

Poo pie, I'm taking the hog to the slop, repeat, I am taking the hog to the slop.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Like Douche Bag said LittleDell*



fixed blade said:


> Poo pie, I'm taking the hog to the slop, repeat, I am taking the hog to the slop.


I hate when I dribble chew spit down my chin from laughing at you


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

bob the builder? I do not, but I did have a great day on the water. Went to Deer Creek afterwards with no luck for walleyes. I managed two chunky rainbows though, on a Panther Martin.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, all those rules. What CAN you do there?! I find it funny that they would let you take a boat out on the water but would not let you swim and wade in there. Whats the difference? 

Anyways, very nice cuts! I should try to make my way down there sometimes. I often find bad trout fishing in lakes around Cache Valley.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those sure are some pretty looking cutts, you guys ever catch any brookies there?


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

That first cutt has some nice markings. Good job.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Those sure are some pretty looking cutts, you guys ever catch any brookies there?


No brookies yet :x hope to catch one out of there soon


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > Those sure are some pretty looking cutts, you guys ever catch any brookies there?
> ...


Ya hope you do too, i would love to see one!


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow video surveillance. Really? I guess I gotta be careful where I take a leak around there. :shock: Awesome report. Didn't know the fishing was any good up there. I passed by there trying to get up to east canyon but didn't see anyone fishing it. I had always wondered but now I know. And knowing is half the battle.

Hounddog


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Good job boys. Pillage them dirty fish


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

> And what's up with the fish that looks like he narrowly escaped the jaws of a shark, well all but his fins


The tail fins come in three varieties up there-no cuts in them, one cut in them or two cuts in them. Talked to a fishcop there once that told me the ones with the one or two cuts out of the tail were placed there by the DWR-that way to be able to determine the difference between the ones they planted vs. the naturally born ones while doing fish counts. Reason being, those cuts are the bonneville strain-which the DWR has made an effort to preserve and re-distribute to other historical waters they had inhabited.

Here is a link about Little Dell's role in the process.

http://www.ci.slc.ut.us/utilities/NewsEvents/news2006/news7272006.htm

If you are really interested in the rebound of our state fish you can brave this next link for 97 fun-filled pages about the recovery program...

http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/cacs7.pdf


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some nice fish there.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Cutt's.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant beleive you're smoking a cigarette while floating above peoples drinking water!!!
gosh dang dude!!!

nice fishies btw :mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Duh, he has an ash tray on his boat.... gosh


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm sure the ashes are the least of our worries. -BaHa!-


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

chet said:


> I cant beleive you're smoking a cigarette while floating above peoples drinking water!!!
> gosh dang dude!!!
> 
> nice fishies btw :mrgreen:


You should of seen all the beer cans and the Giant poop we left in the lake :shock:


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Little Dell*

If those whistle pigs are causing you problems you might want to invite the red cloud society to your place of worship for a cleansing ceremony. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like it's time for a SWEATLODGE! -()/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job again folks. You guys are sure good on that lake.... and the fish are gorgeous!!! :shock:


----------



## elkaholic (Jan 25, 2008)

That one cutt is beat up from the spawn.....

Is that Steve Root in those pics? PM me if it is. I need to talk with him.....

elk.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey elkaholic. I have no idea who you are. I can't figure out how to pm you. So if you know how, send me one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

firemanroot said:


> Hey elkaholic. I have no idea who you are. I can't figure out how to pm you. So if you know how, send me one.


Push that little pm button under his name in his last post. :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

firemanroot said:


> Hey elkaholic. I have no idea who you are. I can't figure out how to pm you. So if you know how, send me one.


Dude


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey thanks Fixed Blade, that works. I'm a computer idiot, and no comment from you Poo Pie.


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tips fellas, I'm going to go try it in a few hrs. I have fished that very spot with no success, I think I was not deep enough. I have an idea to try, its pretty much how I have had luck with the tigers. Here fishy fishy. . . Let ya know how I did.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

rippinlips said:


> Thanks for the tips fellas, I'm going to go try it in a few hrs. I have fished that very spot with no success, I think I was not deep enough. I have an idea to try, its pretty much how I have had luck with the tigers. Here fishy fishy. . . Let ya know how I did.


Good luck to ya!


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

I caught a nice cut on my first cast with a wooly bugger thinking it would be a great day. Then nothing for 2 hrs. After the annoying shore drunkerd fisherpeople were gone I put on a black maribu jig at about 25' right of the bottom and landed two nice cuts. I should have been doing this all day I think, I don't think my wooly bugger on the fly pole was getting me down enough. Once again thanks for the tips, I'm definitely going back!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

rippinlips said:


> I caught a nice cut on my first cast with a wooly bugger thinking it would be a great day. Then nothing for 2 hrs. After the annoying shore drunkerd fisherpeople were gone I put on a black maribu jig at about 25' right of the bottom and landed two nice cuts. I should have been doing this all day I think, I don't think my wooly bugger on the fly pole was getting me down enough. Once again thanks for the tips, I'm definitely going back!


Glad you had a good day. Bottom or just above is what's been working for Puddles, Root and Me. Also picking up fish on the flasher right on the bottom, they will come up about a foot to look at our jigs and then right back down....looks the same as perch do on the flasher :shock:


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

Well you have me stumped on what a flasher is, don't think I've heard of it. I missed two or three right at dusk, next time they are mine!


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

Ok figured it out. A flasher is a type of fish finder people use for ice fishing. I bet that is cool watching the fish hit your jig. Going to go back up Thursday after work, I'm hoping to catch that moby dick cutthroat you were talking about he sounds cool.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe I'll see you there. And yes it is a fish finder mainly used for ice fishing that Puddles and I have retro-fitted to our toons :mrgreen:


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd go up to Littledell this weekend but they are having that paddlethon or whatever the hell it is up there So I don't know how good the fishing would be....


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

Went up today after work, fished from 4-9pm caught 7 nice cuts missed 5 of so. Healthy fish there bellies were huge and full. Some people paddling, probably wouldn't be to good with a lot of um. Off to Portland for a week, good fishing to you all.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

rippinlips said:


> Went up today after work, fished from 4-9pm caught 7 nice cuts missed 5 of so. Healthy fish there bellies were huge and full. Some people paddling, probably wouldn't be to good with a lot of um. Off to Portland for a week, good fishing to you all.


Nice work Lips, what were you using? Have fun on your trip!


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

I was using a bigger size black marabou type jig right of the bottom. No cast or nothing just straight down and a variety of different movements to entice the fishies. My pops came and used the same thing with no success. I am one with the fish there I guess. May the force be with you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, I just saw the news and they found a womans body up there. :shock: -)O(-


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I was going to fish there on Thurs with my wife and kid. Glad we passed it by. I don't want to find any bodies.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Man, I just saw the news and they found a womans body up there. :shock: -)O(-


I'll have to look at the news. I didnt hear anything about a body being found up there :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I was up there tonight and they had it set up as a crime scene. Not sure what happened. Some dude pulled up to us in a kayak and told us he knew what happened but was not at liberty to share. We also heard some coyotes up on the hill causing a ruckus and moving some big game around the hill. 

As far as the fishing goes..... all I do up there is get skunked! Been up there 3 times this week. have had a great time every time, just don't catch any. I've mostly been putting flies behind a bubble (mostly black, copper, and olive wooly buggers). I've tried jigs, rapalas, spinners all sorts of stuff. I even tried a mouse. Those things are funny. I've had a few hits and seen some follow it in, but no fish. I'm only going to give 10 or 11 more chances, then i'm done!. Maybe crawlers would work :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the report w/ video also if you want
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=3485283


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, she's in violation of the waders rule. :x 

At least she didn't have a motor. :wink: 

No, that's pretty gross. I'd hate to find a body while I'm fishing or whatever.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

There are plenty of places to commit suicide, so why did she have to do it in the reservoir holding my drinking water?


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad story and very strange. I can only imagine going to my favorite fishing spot to see that the area is now a crime scene. The latest word is that they believe it was a suicide.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Petersen said:


> There are plenty of places to commit suicide, so why did she have to do it in the reservoir holding my drinking water?


On that same note http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=3485237


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

That last link to ksl is the wrong story.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> On that same note


I think he was just sharing a similar story about suicides in water sheds.

drink soda this week.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I feel like an idiot, now that I payed more attention to the message. (on a same note) Sorry.


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

Wow, that is so crazy! I hope the cuts don't have an appetite for human flesh now, those fish have some pretty mean teeth.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

rippinlips said:


> Wow, that is so crazy! I hope the cuts don't have an appetite for human flesh now, those fish have some *pretty mean teeth*.


Oh buddy +1!!!!!! Don't come home from fishing Little Dell and squeeze a lime into a corona, WOWZA!!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, that is great!


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

Did well again tonight! Caught 7 in about 2.5 hrs. Same technique, I passed on the coronas though.


----------

